# play somebody false



## Setwale_Charm

Hello!!
Could anyone help me with finding the nearest Russian idiomatic equivalent to this English expression meaning "to deceive smb in love"? I can think of a bunch of ways to render this in Russian but maybe there is an idiom which would be closest in translation?

 Thank you.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Setwale_Charm said:


> the nearest Russian idiomatic equivalent to this English expression meaning "to deceive smb in love"?


Maybe, "поматросить и бросить" ?


----------



## Alacer

to deceive smb in love means "отвергнуть чью-то любовь", "предать" или на крайний случай "изменить". "Поматросить и бросить" немного не то, как мне кажется)
Хотя все зависит от того, какой оттенок имеет deceive smb in love.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I do not think "отвергнуть" quite reflects "playing FALSE".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Maybe, a better idea would be if the foreros start suggesting the idiomatic ways of saying "deceive smb in love" in Russian known to them? Then we can decide which comes closest.


----------



## niceguy_

I agree with *tram-pam-pam*, but note that expression "поматросить и бросить" refers to a man only. In case of a woman who deceives her lover, you can say: "поигралась и бросила". But I'm not really sure whether it is an idiom.


----------



## Alacer

it's an idiomatic expression


----------



## Alacer

Setwale_Charm said:


> I do not think "отвергнуть" quite reflects "playing FALSE".


It depends on the context.


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> "to deceive smb in love"


"*Наставить (наставлять) рога*", the most famous and closest idiomatic as well. Works both ways between ladies and gentlemen, although *the first рога* были наставлены джентльмену, who became the first *муж-рогоносец* (i.e., обманутый женой).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kolan said:


> "*Наставить (наставлять) рога*", the most famous and closest idiomatic as well. Works both ways between ladies and gentlemen, although *the first рога* были наставлены джентльмену, who became the first *муж-рогоносец* (i.e., обманутый женой).


 
 But is it only valid for marriage and couples? Not for lovers in general?


----------



## Alacer

Nope. It works only for women.

_Она наставила рога своему мужу._

Это подходит для всех, но чаще всего используется для женатых. Считается, что если женщина ушла с другим мужчиной и, допустим, переспала с ним, то у мужа как бы "рога вырастут".


----------



## Kolan

Alacer said:


> Nope. It works only for women.
> 
> _Она наставила рога своему мужу._


May I not agree with you?

Владимир Зельдин *наставил рога* | ЭГ- 26 Мая 2006. Версия для печати *....* Первый раз Зельдин женился в 24 года на актрисе Люсе Мартыновой. *Она* играла служанку *...*
eg.ru/publication.mhtml?Part=84&PubID=7886 

Новая Газета | № 54 от 31 Июля 2000 г. | ВЕГЕТАРИАНЕЦ ДОРЕНКО-Понятное дело, что он (Лужков. — М.Ж.) не голубой. Но забавный. И неотесанный.* Лужков* — вне подозрений хотя бы потому, что Лена Батурина отрезала бы ему все, что можно, если бы *он наставил ей рога* с мэром Рима.
www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2000/54/18.html

Все мужики козлы!!! - Страница 11 - Самара today- 
10 Jul 2008 *...* Потому что *муж-козел* *ей рога наставил*? *...* ага... и она думает какой поизощреннее способ мести изобрести, чтоб у него как у лося вымахали... *...*
forum.samaratoday.ru/showthread.php?p=77255 

Сказка: Для взрослых "Баба Яга" - Меньшаков Михаил - Графоманов.НЕТ
-Что б страсть мою он мог унять. Старуха опытной была, Не зря сто лет она жила, Кого умом Бог обделил, *...* Дурак, *наставил ей рога*, Вскипела у старухи кровь, *...*
www.grafomanov.net/poems/view_poem/34801/

1 Jun 2007 *...* *Он ей рога наставил*,а она еще и виновата осталась.Эх! Что такое залезть в телефон по сравнению с предательством.Сравнили жопу с пальцем. *...*
www.volchat.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19089&start=135

*Комментарии. Тишина... : LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн ...*
*Он*-твой,забери.А она-Моя,и ни взять себе ни обидеть ее Я ему не дам. *....* Отвечаю : *мой мальчик никогда не наставит мне рога* ))) Исторически сложилось так *...*
www.liveinternet.ru/users/lucifer/post75763850

You can see also that the above is not necessarily about married pairs or couples.


----------



## Ptak

I agree with Alacer. "*Он* наставил *ей* рога" sounds very strange to me. It's wrong.
No trust to Google. And to all the people who write something on the Internet.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Would "обводить вокруг пальца" be a possibility here?


----------



## Ptak

> would "обводить вокруг пальца" be a possibility here?


Нет. Это означает просто "провести, обхитрить".


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> I agree with Alacer. "*Он* наставил *ей* рога" sounds very strange to me. It's wrong.
> No trust to Google. And to all the people who write something on the Internet.


What do you think about us, foreros? 

It is not just Internet. "Новая газета", "Экспресс-газета"...  please, check the above links.

The actual gender of a cheater and that of its victimized partner makes no longer difference in this world. It could be easily any sort of transgender, homosexual couples (whether legally married or not) or lovers of any kind. Well, we have to exclude zoophiles despite the fact that *рога *belong exclusively to animals.


----------



## Ptak

kolan said:


> it is not just internet. "Новая газета", "Экспресс-газета"...  Please, check the above links.



Сейчас среди журналистов, увы, полно безграмотных людей.
К тому же я не говорила о случаях "мужчина с мужчиной" или "женщина с женщиной". Как бы там ни было, а в тексте вот такого сорта:
_Понятное дело, что он не голубой. Но забавный. И неотесанный.
Лена Батурина отрезала бы ему все, что можно, если бы он наставил ей рога с мэром Рима._
нет смысла выискивать образчики изящной словесности.


----------



## Alacer

Абсолютно согласен с Ptak. То, что пишут сейчас в газетах и в интернете - это уже испорченный русский. Не везде, но частенько. Если вы хотите изучать "грамотный русский", то не заглядывайте особо в интернет. Ищите в художественных книгах, в учебниках - на такую информацию полагаться лучше.


----------



## Kolan

ptak said:


> Сейчас среди журналистов, увы, полно безграмотных людей...
> нет смысла выискивать образчики изящной словесности.


РЯ, как и любой другой язык - это не только (и не столько) изящная словесность. С этим приходится считаться. "*Наставить рога*" само по себе изящным не назовешь, но это и не грубость.

В защиту справедливости: у журналиста, которого вы обвинили в безграмотности, с русским языком всё в порядке. Кроме того, не он один пишет о мужчинах, наставляющих рога своим женщинам.


----------



## Kolan

alacer said:


> Если вы хотите изучать "грамотный русский", то не заглядывайте особо в интернет. Ищите в художественных книгах, в учебниках - на такую информацию полагаться лучше.


А потом расспрашивайте на форумах того же Интернета, что означает то или слово или выражение, встреченное в реальной жизни. Наш форум изобилует такими примерами.


----------



## Alacer

Я сомневаюсь что тот журналист особо грамотен в употреблении таких фраз.
На данном форуме мы обсуждаем особенности языка и отвечаем на вопросы - каждый по-своему отвечает. И автор вопроса сам уже решает, что к чему, и при этом может так оказаться, что он будет не согласен ни с одним ответом и станет искать в других источниках. Наша цель - дать ответы от носителей языка, но если есть неграмотности (а они будут, т.к. языки имеют свойство отклоняться от нормы, завися от очень многих параметром), то о них предупредить. В данном случае мы показали, что данная фраза часто используется неграмотно, но ничего уже не поделаешь. Однако, важно, что мы подчеркнули этот факт. Возможно когда-нибудь эта фраза станет употребима для обоих полов, но на настоящий момент это не так, и людей, изучающих русский, надо предупреждать по возможности. Думаю, что вы со мной согласитесь.


----------



## Ptak

По теме:
Если выражение *play somebody false* имеет значение "изменять, быть неверным/ой", то можно еще сказать так:
_Она от него гуляет.
Он от неё гуляет._

Не думаю, что в русском есть что-то более идиоматичное для этого. По крайней мере, в голову больше ничего не приходит.


----------



## Kolan

alacer said:


> Я сомневаюсь что тот журналист особо грамотен в употреблении таких фраз.


Ну, он либо неграмотен в разной степени, либо грамотен - в единственной возможной. _Особая грамотность_ - это довольно загадочная категория. 

Во всяком случае, от того, что кому-то не встречалось иное значение или употребление выражения *наставить рога*, нельзя сделать вывод, что оно - неправильное в этих случаях. Каждый учит свой собственный язык всю жизнь, а не только в учебных заведениях.


----------



## Kolan

alacer said:


> Наша цель - дать ответы от носителей языка, но если есть *неграмотности* (а они будут, т.к. языки имеют свойство отклоняться от нормы, завися от очень многих параметром),
> ... Думаю, что вы со мной согласитесь.


Я с вами прежде всего не соглашусь в употреблении слова *неграмотность* во множественном числе. В данном контексте это действительно неграмотно.


----------



## Maroseika

alacer said:


> В данном случае мы показали, что данная фраза часто используется неграмотно, но ничего уже не поделаешь. Однако, важно, что мы подчеркнули этот факт. Возможно когда-нибудь эта фраза станет употребима для обоих полов, но на настоящий момент это не так, и людей, изучающих русский, надо предупреждать по возможности. Думаю, что вы со мной согласитесь.


Никак не могу с вами согласиться. 
Идиомы, фразеология - совершенно особая часть языка. Такие выражения изначально - языковая игра, смысл их не прочитывается буквально, он всегда переносен (у людей не растут рога!!), причем часто - настолько переносен, что для выяснения его природы требуются целые исследования, и далеко не всегда они успешны.
Ну, а коли это игра, то никому не возбраняется в нее поиграть и творчески развить какое-нибудь выражение. Является ли неправильным выражение "цвет ляжки испуганной Машки" или это всего лишь восхитительно переведенный "цвет бедра испуганной нимфы"?
Или "молчит как рыба об лед": это ошибка или игра, породившее практически новый фразеологизм?
Язык прежде всего  и главным образом - средство общения, обмена информацией, выражения чувств и эмоций. Следовательно, если выражение "он наставил ей рога" правильно понято собеседником или читателем, то и употреблено оно правильно. Разумеется, первоначально выражение было "моносексуальным". Но язык - стихийный процесс, язык меняется с жизнью, и если даже обычные, "буквальные" слова меняют со временем свое значение, то фразеологизмам сам бог велел. 
На каком бы языке мы сейчас говорили, если бы прекратилось живое языковое творчество носителей языка?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Разумеется, первоначально выражение было "моносексуальным". Но язык - стихийный процесс, язык меняется с жизнью, и если даже обычные, "буквальные" слова меняют со временем свое значение, то фразеологизмам сам бог велел.


Я думаю, что самый динамичный - Викисловарь уже отразил как всемирную тенденцию к стиранию половых различий, так и общую стихийную динамику фразеологизмов (_знач. 3_).

_"Наставить рога_ + дат. п. Устойчивое сочетание (фразеологизм). Используется в качестве глагольной группы (сов. вид; несов. вид — наставлять рога). 

*Значение*


_разг._ изменить супругу или партнёру
вступить в интимную связь вне брака
обмануть"
http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/наставить_рога


----------



## Ptak

Ну здрасьте. "Наставить рога" = *обмануть*?  _Просто обмануть_? Чушь.

"Он сказал ей, что в кошельке у него 500 рублей. Но он наставил ей рога: на самом деле у него там было 600."


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Я думаю, что самый динамичный - Викисловарь уже отразил как всемирную тенденцию к стиранию половых различий, так и общую стихийную динамику фразеологизмов (_знач. 3_).



Боюсь, что этот словарь не столько динамичный, сколько дилетантский. Значение 3 явно не соответствует действительности . Возможно, составители просто неловко выразились, примеров употребления ведь они не дали.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что этот словарь не столько динамичный, сколько дилетантский.



Полностью согласен. Словарь  (как и вся Wiki в целом) не выдерживает никакой кртитики, т.к. пополняют его все, кому не лень; и толковые, грамотно написанные статьи соседствуют с текстами, полными галиматьи

PS


> *галиматья*
> ж. разг.
> Бессмыслица, нелепость, чепуха.
> (balderdash)


.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Полностью согласен. Словарь (как и вся wiki в целом) не выдерживает никакой кртитики, т.к. пополняют его все, кому не лень.


Упомянутый недостаток Викизнания является одновременно его самым главным достоинством: не нравится, что написано до вас - смело исправьте, не критикуя побоку. Только вас потом тоже могут исправить. В итоге остаётся консенсус, в данном случае - совокупность знаний, против которых ни у кого нет возражений.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что этот словарь не столько динамичный, сколько дилетантский. Значение 3 явно не соответствует действительности . Возможно, составители просто неловко выразились, примеров употребления ведь они не дали.


За примерами употребления недалеко ходить.

Вот к вашему вниманию обширная стихийная коллекция русского сленга , в которой *наставление рогов* трактуется как *обман* (на чём и базируется шутка, не столь уж и далёкая от псевдокошерной действительности).

"*Наставить рога* - выдать свинину за говядину"
http://fobo.ru/showthread.php?action=gotoPost&threadid=2158&postid=lastpost

Если поскрести по литературным сусекам, то найдутся и другие, совершенно неожиданные случаи употребления "рогов".

Из записных тетрадей Сигизмунда Кржижановского:
"*Наставить рога* небытию". 
http://www.utoronto.ca/tsq/19/krzhizh-zapisnye19.shtml

Перевод компьютерных игр (значение "предать" в смысле "перейти на сторону противника", не имеющее отношения к неверности в любви).
Turn stag/*Наставить рога*/Предать/Перекрасить Флаг+++
http://forums.rpg-world.org/index.php?showtopic=6488&st=0&p=112537&#entry112537


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> За примерами употребления недалеко ходить.


Простите, но ведь тут и нет и тени значения "обмануть вообще":



> "*Наставить рога* - выдать свинину за говядину"


Обыгрывается буквальный смысл идиомы - приставить свинине говяжьи рога.




> "*Наставить рога* небытию".


Т.е. изменить небытию сбытием.



> Перевод компьютерных игр (значение "предать" в смысле "перейти на сторону противника", не имеющее отношения к неверности в любви).
> Turn stag/*Наставить рога*/Предать/Перекрасить Флаг+++


Игра с синонимом идиомы - изменить > предать.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Упомянутый недостаток Викизнания является одновременно его самым главным достоинством: не нравится, что написано до вас - смело исправьте, не критикуя побоку. Только вас потом тоже могут исправить. В итоге остаётся консенсус, в данном случае - совокупность знаний, против которых ни у кого нет возражений.


Если в отношени Вики-энциклопедии еще возможен критически-избирательный подход, то для словаря это не катит: непоправимый дефект заложен в самой идее, ведь словарь - не просто толкование слов, а, прежде всего, словник и структура. Стихийное пополнение словаря определенной структуры еще можно себе представить, и неполнота такого словаря не его дискредитирует - даже словарь Черныха неполон, что не умаляет достоинства его наличной части. 
Но стихийное построение структуры - дело немыслимое. Получается бесструктурный словарь, мало на что годный.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Обыгрывается буквальный смысл идиомы - приставить свинине говяжьи рога.


Т.е., обмануть покупателя в буквальном смысле, впарив ему трефное мясо. Рога при этом приставляются в переносном, но не к мясу, а к незадачливому покупателю.

А сейчас и *Москве наставили рога* - в буквальном смысле. Но переносный смысл идиомы при этом не умаляется, а наоборот - расширяется. Потому что ни на здании Моссовета, ни на другом здании или символе московской государственности рогов ничьих так и не прибивали, и не приставляли. Более того, Москву никто и не обманывал.

"*МОСКВЕ НАСТАВИЛИ РОГА*
Хеллоуин в столице начался с *фестиваля* трэшевого кино и закончился массовыми гуляньями зайчиков и нечистых. ... 
Главные ценности трэшевого кино - это антиценности декларированного культурного общества. Разможженные головы, лужи блевотины и крови, женщины-убийцы в полицейской форме, все мыслимые формы извращений и практически полное отсутствие смысла. "
http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2004/82/36.html
http://www.prazdnikinfo.ru/5/35/3/i21_13490p0.htm

Только не повторяйте мысль, что журналист неграмотен. Он творчески развивает русский язык по всем его правилам.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Т.е. изменить небытию сбытием.


Я понимаю это шире и несколько иначе, а именно, "*избежать забвения*". Для писателя это важнейшая сверхзадача.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Т.е., обмануть покупателя в буквальном смысле, впарив ему трефное мясо. Рога при этом приставляются в переносном, но не к мясу, а к незадачливому покупателю.


Все это довольно субъективно. Я, например, не вижу тут никакого приставления рогов покупателю.



> А сейчас и *Москве наставили рога* - в буквальном смысле. Но переносный смысл идиомы при этом не умаляется, а наоборот - расширяется. Потому что ни на здании Моссовета, ни на другом здании или символе московской государственности рогов ничьих так и не прибивали, и не приставляли. Более того, Москву никто и не обманывал.


А при чем тут рога, я вообще не понял. Что, на Хеллоуин кто-то надевает рога? Я просто не в курсе.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Я понимаю это шире и несколько иначе, а именно, "*избежать забвения*". Для писателя это важнейшая сверхзадача.


Наверное. Но идиому приспосабливал явно не писатель - как-то натянуто вышло. 
Впрочем, конечно, не в этом.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> А при чем тут рога, я вообще не понял. Что, на Хеллоуин кто-то надевает рога? Я просто не в курсе.


На Хэллоуин принято одевать всё, что угодно, лишь бы пострашнее и покомичнее. Поскольку изначально это праздник чертей всех марок и моделей, то *рога *на театрализованном шабаше смотрятся совершенно органично. В преддверии праздника (за месяц, а то и больше) все магазины, например, в Монреале просто завалены всякими костюмами нечистой силы,  кладбищенскими атрибутами, *рогами*, скелетами, черепами из пластмассы и картона. Традиция, как видим, докатилась и до Москвы, повлияв заодно на лексику РЯ.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Все это довольно субъективно. Я, например, не вижу тут никакого приставления рогов покупателю.


Но нет и никакого физического приставления рогов к свинине. Есть просто обман покупателя с целью наживы или осквернения религиозной чистоты тех, кому свинина запрещена.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> На Хэллоуин принято одевать всё, что угодно, лишь бы пострашнее и покомичнее.


 Понятно. Но при чем же тут обман?


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Но нет и никакого физического приставления рогов к свинине. Есть просто обман покупателя с целью наживы или осквернения религиозной чистоты тех, кому свинина запрещена.


То есть идиома обыгрывается в конкретной ситуации. Вне ее игра будет непонятна, а идиома будет ассоциироваться только с одним единственным видом обмана - любовной изменой. 
Значения "обмана вообще" не получается.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> То есть идиома обыгрывается в конкретной ситуации. Вне ее игра будет непонятна, а идиома будет ассоциироваться только с одним единственным видом обмана - любовной изменой.
> Значения "обмана вообще" не получается.


В данном случае контекст употребления идиомы является необходимым для её правильной трактовки, что, однако, полностью подпадает под определение слова "обман", причём не связанное с обманом в любви, о чём, собственно, и шла речь. 

Контекст необходим и в примере с Москвой, где речь идёт только о чисто внешней атрибутике навешивания рогов с грубой потешной целью без подтекста обмана.

Все эти примеры лишний раз показывают ограниченность анализа по словарям. Живой язык богаче.

Вообще-то, *рога *- это один из вполне понятных символов, ассоциирующихся, помимо всего библейского, с обманом вообще. Мне кажется, что именно по этой ассоциации в "Золотом телёнке" выведена контора "*Рога и копыта*", название которой стало впоследствии нарицательным в РЯ для любой подставной фирмы, создаваемой для прикрытия мошеннической деятельности разного рода. 

Архивный номер (№3) общероссийской газеты "*Рога и Копыта*" - энциклопедия мошенничества. Тематика – методы обмана и способы противодействия, документально – исторические факты, литературные произведения о мошеннических действиях и эпизоды биографий организаторов мошенников и многое другое.
http://zaplati.net/pay.php?id_d=476576

Лексика эта вышла ныне на международный простор.

*Польские «Рога и копыта» во Львове*
Четырьмя сотнями «сравнительно законных способов», по Ильфу и Петрову, как оказалось, пытаются умножить свой капитал не только граждане бывшего СССР. По рецептам Великого Комбинатора — Остапа Бендера — действуют и заграничные аферисты.
http://www.cripo.com.ua/index.php?sect_id=10&aid=22372

Словарик тюремного сленга тоже содержит выражения с рогами и их носителями в значении "обман".

РОГАТИК - лицо, выдающее себя за пpеступника, но не связанное с пpеступным миpом

Интересно, что сленговое значение слова *рогоносец *совершенно иное

РОГОНОСЕЦ - осужденный, неоднокpатно избиваемый дpугими осужденными
(что странно, так как, по идее, все рога ему должны бы были как раз поотшибать)
http://www.dvglobal.by.ru/Nother/zargon/zr.shtml

В обычной же лексике для обозначения обманутого мужа, помимо "*рогоносец*", употребляется также эвфемизм "*сохатый*".


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Could anyone help me with finding the nearest Russian idiomatic equivalent to this English expression meaning "to deceive smb in love"? I can think of a bunch of ways to render this in Russian but maybe there is an idiom which would be closest in translation?


Just _came across_ a nice joke 

Мужчина приходит к врачу:
- Доктор, помогите! Мне жена изменяет уже полгода, а *рога* у меня почему-то до сих пор не выросли!
- Ну что вы! Они и не должны вырасти. Это же просто поговорка такая!
- А-а... А я-то думал, может быть, кальция не хватает...

http://www.naritsyn.ru/read/all/man/roga.htm


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> В данном случае контекст употребления идиомы является необходимым для её правильной трактовки, что, однако, полностью подпадает под определение слова "обман", причём не связанное с обманом в любви, о чём, собственно, и шла речь.


Слово "обман" для правильного понимания никакого контекста не требует, по крайней мере, употребленное в прямом смысле. Оно всегда будет означать "намеренное искажение истины". В определенных контекстах такое же значение могут иметь и другие слова и выражения. При этом для их понимания придется учитывать не их прямой смысл, а переносный.
В другом контексте выйдет чепуха, примеры которой уже приводились.




> Вообще-то, *рога *- это один из вполне понятных символов, ассоциирующихся, помимо всего библейского, с обманом вообще.


Не могли бы вы подкрепить этот тезис примерами?





> РОГАТИК - лицо, выдающее себя за пpеступника, но не связанное с пpеступным миpом


Только не подобного рода: в тюремном сленге тьма-тьмущая слов, обозначающих обман или что-нибудь похожее на обман.




> РОГОНОСЕЦ - осужденный, неоднокpатно избиваемый дpугими осужденными


А тут-то при чем обман?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Слово "обман" для правильного понимания никакого контекста не требует, по крайней мере, употребленное в прямом смысле. Оно всегда будет означать "намеренное искажение истины". В определенных контекстах такое же значение могут иметь и другие слова и выражения. При этом для их понимания придется учитывать не их прямой смысл, а переносный.
> В другом контексте выйдет чепуха, примеры которой уже приводились


Слово "*обман*" - весьма прямое и серьёзное, и никакой двусмысленности или переносного смысла оно не допускает. Не зря оно имеет юридическое определение и употребляется в Уголовном Кодексе, например. 

Не во всяком контексте его можно (или даже пристойно) употреблять, тогда на выбор есть масса заменяющих его устойчивых выражений, среди которых по контексту могут подойти и те, в которые входят "*рога*".


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Не могли бы вы подкрепить этот тезис примерами?


"*Рога* и копыта" как нарицательное для фирм и контор, созданных для прикрытия мошеннических операций.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Только не подобного рода: в тюремном сленге тьма-тьмущая слов, обозначающих обман или что-нибудь похожее на обман.


А я и не говорю, что *рогатик *- эксклюзивное слово, но оно характеризует  определённый тип обмана в тюрьме. Вся тюремная среда строится на совокупности обманных приёмов, и поэтому её словарь насыщен соответствующей лексикой, отражающей нюансы. 

Пример "*рогоносец*" я привёл из того же словаря потому, что оно уже употреблялось ранее в этой теме для обозначения обманутого мужа.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> на выбор есть масса заменяющих его устойчивых выражений, среди которых по контексту могут подойти и те, в которые входят "*рога*".


 Приведите, пожалуйста, пример (кроме случаев любовного обмана, разумеется, а также обыгрывания буквального смысла выражения "наставить рога").


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> "*Рога* и копыта" как нарицательное для фирм и контор, созданных для прикрытия мошеннических операций.


 Этот пример основывается на пока недоказанном предположении о том, что ИиП назвали так контору потому, что "рога вообще" ассоциируются с "обманом вообще". Почему тогда не копыта? И как быть с названием рубрики на 16-й стр. ЛГ?
Поэтому приведите, пожалуйста, другой пример.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> А я и не говорю, что *рогатик *- эксклюзивное слово, но оно характеризует определённый тип обмана в тюрьме.


Но пока не установлена этимология этого термина, утверждать, что он основан на ассоциации рогов с обманом, преждевременно.


> Вся тюремная среда строится на совокупности обманных приёмов, и поэтому её словарь насыщен соответствующей лексикой, отражающей нюансы.


Следует ли из этого, что слова "щипать", "форточка", "медведь" тоже ассоциируются в русском языке с обманом? 



> Пример "*рогоносец*" я привёл из того же словаря потому, что оно уже употреблялось ранее в этой теме для обозначения обманутого мужа


Именно - обманутого мужа. А не обманутого вкладчика, соинвестора или партнера по политической коалиции.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Следует ли из этого, что слова "щипать", "форточка", "медведь" тоже ассоциируются в русском языке с обманом?


А почему именно они? Да и воообще, приведённые вами примеры относятся к имущественным преступлениям типа краж, взломов, а не к обману, который не является преступлением в обязательном порядке.

Кроме того, разве я не утверждаю, что все слова из тюремного сленга, относящиеся к тому или иному виду обмана, будут иметь соответствующую коннотацию и в общей лексике? Однако некоторые из них, помимо приведённого выше "*рогатика*", её имеют в общей лексике, например, "кинуть", хотя это и не единственное сленговое значение данного слова.

КИНУТЬ - 1) огpабить, отобpать, 2) обмануть
(тот же словарик)
http://www.dvglobal.by.ru/Nother/zargon/zk.shtml


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Именно - обманутого мужа. А не обманутого вкладчика, соинвестора или партнера по политической коалиции.


Ну какая разница? Главное, что коннотация *рогоносца* в обычной лексике - это обман. Обман многолик, поэтому и применение слов из множества его так или иначе обозначающих, зависит от контекста.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Но пока не установлена этимология этого термина, утверждать, что он основан на ассоциации рогов с обманом, преждевременно.


Здесь речь идёт не об этимологии термина, а о независимом совпадении смысла. Этого одного уже достаточно, чтобы говорить о факте ассоциации "*рогатого*" индивидуума с обманом (заметьте, что в данном случае не его обманывают, а он сам обманывает). Никто не говорит об универсальных значениях, напротив, говорится о раскрытии общего термина (обман) в конкретных контекстах посредством устойчивых выражений, эвфемизмов или сленга.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Этот пример основывается на пока недоказанном предположении о том, что ИиП назвали так контору потому, что "рога вообще" ассоциируются с "обманом вообще". Почему тогда не копыта? И как быть с названием рубрики на 16-й стр. ЛГ?
> Поэтому приведите, пожалуйста, другой пример.


Вот пример. 

*В Москве группа мошенников вымогала десятки миллионов рублей за ...*
Поэтому _мошенники_ организовали ассоциацию по типу конторы Остапа Бендера  *"Рога и копыта"*. Только современные *"Рога"* назывались солиднее - торгово-финансовым союзом. *...*
www.rg.ru/2008/07/22/dolzhnost.html

Заметьте, что уже во 2-м предложении _*копыта *_из названия отпали сами по себе за ненадобностью по мере развития сюжета. *Рога *остались. Вот вам, кстати, и ответ на "_Именно - обманутого мужа. А не обманутого вкладчика, соинвестора или партнера по политической коалиции_." 

Я думаю, что *рога *уже были независимо символом определённого обмана, а *копыта *сами по себе - нет (зато, будучи связаны с *рогами *в смысле обмана, они тоже приобретают эту коннотацию).

Рубрика "*Рога и копыта*" на 16-й стр. ЛГ доказывает лишь то, что коннотаций у термина или выражения может быть много. Например, библейские *рога* - символ могущества, власти, изобилия. Это не мешает одновременному существованию *рогоносцев* - мужчин, которые не в курсе измен своих жён или подруг, и *рогоносцев *- постоянно избиваемых сокамерников.

Почему ИиП назвали так контору - можно только гадать. Однако факт, что  "*Рога и копыта*" после появления романа стали обозначать мошенничество, бесспорен. Возможно, это и есть этимологический корень. Если я скажу вам, что мне кто-то пытался продать рога и копыта, подумаете ли вы, что эта была честная сделка?


----------



## Ptak

kolan said:


> Если я скажу вам, что мне кто-то пытался продать рога и копыта, подумаете ли вы, что эта была честная сделка?


Нет.

А вот если вы скажете, что вам пытались наставить рога, то я подумаю, что вам пыталась изменить жена или подруга.

Вы для начала определитесь, в чем вы нас пытаетесь убедить - в том, что слово *рога* имеет некую коннотацию, связанную с обманом, или что выражение "наставить рога" означает "обмануть"? Первое мне в данном случае по барабану, а вот попытка убедить меня во втором вызывает только смех.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Ну какая разница? Главное, что коннотация *рогоносца* в обычной лексике - это обман.


Мне так не кажется. Рогоносец у меня ассоциируется больше с глупостью. 
Но, так или иначе, назвав человека рогоносцем, вы нипочем не выразите значения обманутости иной, чем общепринятой.
Или попробуйте привести подходящий пример.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Вот пример.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Поэтому _мошенники_ организовали ассоциацию по типу конторы Остапа Бендера *"Рога и копыта"*. Только современные *"Рога"* назывались солиднее - торгово-финансовым союзом. *...*
> www.rg.ru/2008/07/22/dolzhnost.html
> 
> Заметьте, что уже во 2-м предложении _*копыта *_из названия отпали сами по себе за ненадобностью по мере развития сюжета. *Рога *остались. Вот вам, кстати, и ответ на "_Именно - обманутого мужа. А не обманутого вкладчика, соинвестора или партнера по политической коалиции_."
> 
> 
> 
> При сокращении отбрасывают обычно заднюю часть. а не переднюю. Причина, думаю, вполне очевидна.
> Но так же очевидно, что в вашем примере обыгрываются вовсе не рога как символ обмана, а название совершенно конкретной, хотя и вымышленной, мошеннической конторы.
> Поэтому, пример - мимо.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я думаю, что *рога *уже были независимо символом определённого обмана, а *копыта *сами по себе - нет (зато, будучи связаны с *рогами *в смысле обмана, они тоже приобретают эту коннотацию).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Эта интересная версия противоречит известным этимологиям выражения "наставить рога". Согласно наиболее распространенной, выражение заимствовано из немецкого и восходит к военному снаряжению германцев. Провожая мужа на войну, жена надевала ему шлем с рогами и, натурально, оказывалась свободной.
> Другая версия исходит из мифа об Актеоне, которого Диана превратила в оленя, чтоб не подсматривал. "Актеон" тоже употреблялся прежде в значении "обманутый муж".
> Ссылаются и на византийского императора Андроника Комнина, который разрешал мужьям своих любовниц охотиться в своем парке, каковая привилегия обозначалась оленьими рогами на воротах их домов.
> Как видим, во всех версиях рога играют вторичную роль, а сами исходные истории ни с каким обманом вообще не связаны.
> Поэтому ваша версия об исконной обманности рогов нуждается в существенном подкреплении фактами.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> факт, что "*Рога и копыта*" после появления романа стали обозначать мошенничество, бесспорен. Возможно, это и есть этимологический корень.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ЗТ - этимологический источник наставления рогов? Но что же тогда исследовал Михельсон в 1903?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> ЗТ - этимологический источник наставления рогов? Но что же тогда исследовал Михельсон в 1903?


Мы уже давно разбираем *рога и копыта*, а не *наставление рогов*, чья этимология, скорее всего, древняя и не из РЯ, и в нашей дискуссии до настоящего момента не возникала как вопрос.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> При сокращении отбрасывают обычно заднюю часть. а не переднюю. Причина, думаю, вполне очевидна.
> Но так же очевидно, что в вашем примере обыгрываются вовсе не рога как символ обмана, а название совершенно конкретной, хотя и вымышленной, мошеннической конторы.
> Поэтому, пример - мимо.


Речь идёт о коннотации с обманом, а не о конкретной конторе. Название этой конторы стало символом мошенничества, то есть, определённого (к тому же уголовно наказуемого) типа обмана.

Отпадение в примере *копыт*, а не *рогов*, поскольку они оказались вторыми в выражении - это только механизм. Нам же важен результат - остались только "*Рога*" для обозначения торгово-финансовой фирмы, созданной для воплощения в жизнь мошеннического замысла.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Мы уже давно разбираем *рога и копыта*, а не *наставление рогов*,


Извините, я, видимо, что-то пропустил. Спорить с тем, что после ЗТ "Рога и копыта" стали символом мошенничества, было бы странно.
Но разве вы не выдвигали гипотезу, что рога вообще ассоциируются с обманом, почему, в частности, и была так названа эта контора ?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Извините, я, видимо, что-то пропустил. Спорить с тем, что после ЗТ "Рога и копыта" стали символом мошенничества, было бы странно.
> Но разве вы не выдвигали гипотезу, что рога вообще ассоциируются с обманом, почему, в частности, и была так названа эта контора ?


Я утверждал, что слово "*рога*" в коннотации обмана может употребляться и помимо супружеской неверности, и привёл конкретные примеры. Вы же меня просите доказать, что это якобы всегда так, расширительно толкуя мои высказывания. Нехорошо-с...

Почему так была названа контора, мы не знаем и, скорее всего никогда не узнаем. Я об этом тоже недвусмысленно говорил. Но независимо от того, что имели в виду ИиП, ещё одна обманная коннотация "*рогов*" сложилась в РЯ после прочтения их романа широкой публикой, не затрагивая при этом ни "*мужей-рогоносцев*", ни тюремных "*рогатиков*", ни всего многообразия иных переносных значений, связанных с рогами.

Почему *рога*, а не *копыта*? Можно считать, что _*копытам*_ не повезло, так как они стоят в названии вторыми и их легче _откинуть_ . (Зато ИиП связали их с дуростью Шуры Балаганова: "– Вот послал бог дурака уполномоченного по копытам! - сердился Остап. - Ничего поручить нельзя.")


----------

